# OTV Mountainbike Cup



## Eschenbiker (9. Juni 2011)

Seit 12 Jahren findet schon der Oberpfalz TV Mountainbike Cup statt! Wundert mich eigendlich, dass der hier noch keine Beachtung gefunden hat.

Für 2011 gibts folgende Termine:

15.05.	Schönsee(BergZF)
22.05.	Obernsees/Bayreuth
05.06.	Painten
11.06.	Wüstenselbitz
25.06.	Weiden
10.07.   Neukirchen
25.09.   Wunsiedel
02.10.	 Pegnitz (Finale)

Weitere Infos auf der Homepage:
http://www.otv-mtb-cup.de

Video:
http://www.oberpfalz.tv/?search=mountainbike

Ich werd mal zu einem Rennen fahren und ein paar Bilder posten...


----------



## franzam (10. Juni 2011)

Leider sind es momentan nicht mehr soviel Starter wie früher. z.Z sinds laut Listen ingesamt incl Frauen und Kinder 50-70 Starter.
zb. 2003 waren alleine in der Hobbyklasse zwischen 25 und 50 Mann am Start.
Und es gab auch immer ein paar sehr schnelle ( und hübsche) Mädls, z.B Anja Gradl, Andrea Stengel, Andrea Neft...

Ab und zu war sogar noch mehr los:

http://www.radsport-forum.de/frame/f4328.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (10. Juni 2011)

Werd Zeit, dass wieder mehr Leute hin kommen! Würde ich nicht aus der Oberpfalz kommen, hätt ich selbst noch nie was davon gehört. Ich denk, die hätten ein besseres Marketing nötig.


----------



## chris84 (11. Juni 2011)

leider ist keiner der Termine hier in der Nähe, sonst würde ich auch gucken gehen...


----------

